# There was a thread....



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Some one had put up a thread/ post in regards to ,matching power converters to small fans / lights etc.. 
There was good info I wish I now had ..
Covered milli amps . amp/ ? conversion.
Anyone know what the heck Ima talking about ...
Thought I would toss that out there ....help


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

only thing i got out of there was a conversion of milliamps to amps... i hope you are not asking for that, lol

if you know the current (I) of the device and its voltage (E), you can multiply them together to a rough estimate of power. Power = amps x volt (P = IE)

take this for example:








12V x .25 A = 3 Watts
watts can be added together with other devices


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe I remember seeing a thread about that Bill. Had no luck doing any searches but if I might make a suggestion ....you might add more to the title of this thread like "Help! There was a thread about matching power converters to fans / lights " Might draw a little more attention to it. Maybe the OP will see it as well


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Well.. If we knew exactly what you're looking for Bill , we might be able to help.
Are you trying to find the total load on a system, find a power supply to run some small devices , light , fans ? Decide on a backup system in case of power failure ?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> only thing i got out of there was a conversion of milliamps to amps... i hope you are not asking for that, lol
> 
> if you know the current (I) of the device and its voltage (E), you can multiply them together to a rough estimate of power. Power = amps x volt (P = IE)
> 
> ...


Thats some of the info that was on it...Thanks 



Diztrbd1 said:


> I believe I remember seeing a thread about that Bill. Had no luck doing any searches but if I might make a suggestion ....you might add more to the title of this thread like *"Help!* There was a thread about* matching power converters to fans / lights *" Might draw a little more attention to it. Maybe the OP will see it as well


Yes thats the thread I mean bI did try a search but didnt come up with anything...will try a better worded thread...actually I will use yours.


davefrombc said:


> Well.. If we knew exactly what you're looking for Bill , we might be able to help.
> Are you trying to find the total load on a system, find a power supply to run some small devices , light , fans ? Decide on a backup system in case of power failure ?


Good point Dave ....I almost don't know myself . I want to run some 6 inch computer fans on my 180 stacker tanks as they are heating up a tad sinse I have closed the sides in.....cant imagine what the heat will do once the front panels are on . Also wish to use some LED lights and wish to match up the ac coverters.I found that if they are the same voltage and to much amp..they tend to burn the lights and fans out .

Thanks for the imput guys .....will start a new thread.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Watch your wiring. If you run them in "series", they won't can the voltage. If all the pieces need 12V, they need to be wired in parallel. I never seen too much amp burns out the fan or light. I have seen not enough amp quickly burns the transformer.

Not proper voltage may be the culprit.


----------

